# Adjusting PCIII



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it seems my bike is a little lean when I'm steady cruising at slow speeds like 5-15mph. how do i add fuel just to the lower speeds.
any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would PM John Cannon on High Lifter...but someone may know on here I am sure.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

does the pc3 have the buttons on the front like they are on motorcycles?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea, but everywhere but low rpms are great so i don't want to change all just a little bit of it


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i never messesd with them for atvs but have with motorcycles. If its got the 3 buttoms low, mid, and high, as soon as you turn the key on press all three buttons. may have to hold it for a couple seconds. Cant remember. Then you can adjust your low. One press will add one bar and if you hold it it will take it away. It should have come with a battery. You could do it that way instead of the key. Either way will work.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

thats true i forgot about that. i will try that and see what happens


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

lmk how it turns out


----------

